# piranhas going crazy, please help!



## honray

View attachment 69456


View attachment 69457


I've recently transfered my piranhas to a new bigger tank, 120 gallon, there're 8 of them, they were really happy the first couple days, but then there's one day (3 days ago), I heard fighting in the tank, and I found one seriously injured, here's a picture of him/her ( I still couldn't tell the gender of them). I'm not expecting him to survive...but I hope he can, I've had them for 4 years, it's really hard to one of them die. If anyone has any suggestions how to treat him, please please let me konw.
This one is the one of the bigger ones, so I assume they were choosing the dominant, but I'm not too sure. could someone tell me? Thanks!!!
Also, after this incidence, they're getting very anxcious, always at one side of the tank behind the big plant I put in front of the tank.
Today, I found their coulour changed, 3 of them are normal coulour, silver back and red belly. But the other 4 are completely dark, very very dark, not a sign of red. R they showing this because they're trying to breed? so the normal coloured are female and the darker ones are male? If it's the case, Anyone know how can I stop them from breeding?
I"m really worried now, they're my babies, they've been through so many hard times with me. I love them so much.
There're somethings no need to be suspected in this case:
water's fine, PH is fine, they were fed more than enough. I don't see them pair up obviously, or not yet.
Please someone help me!!!


----------



## BigChuckP

What is your temperature at? The higher, the more 
aggressive the ps will be, so turning it down some 
will help, maybe around 78.
I don't want to tell you to euthanize your p but it 
might be the best thing for him, if you want to try 
and bring him back, even though he's pretty much 
gone, put him in a separate tank and add salt. I 
have seen some members with some ps with some 
pretty bad injuries come back but when then back 
half of his stomach is pretty much gone, then there 
really is not much hope.
Your ps might be breeding but I have no experience 
with breeding. Some pics posted in the breeding 
forum would help to determine whether they are or 
not, the breeding team is excellent!


----------



## honray

Thank you very much for your reply!!! The temp is exactly 78 in the 120gallon, and yeah, I already put the poor guy in their old tank, the 33 gallon, and put aquarium salt. but he doesn't look good, the wounds are not getting betterat all, although he's not bleeding anymore; instead, I observed some flesh sucked at the filter entrance, and there's one piece looks like an intestine memebrane wrapped around something...OMG! yeah, as you said, maybe I shouldn't have let him/her suffer this long, but I can't do it...! Damn, this is so hard watching him like this! He's upside down, not moving at all, just breathing, and the fins are more broken than before, it's like he's decomposing...


----------



## bmpower007

This really sucks man.


----------



## BigChuckP

honray said:


> Thank you very much for your reply!!! The temp is exactly 78 in the 120gallon, and yeah, I already put the poor guy in their old tank, the 33 gallon, and put aquarium salt. but he doesn't look good, the wounds are not getting betterat all, although he's not bleeding anymore; instead, I observed some flesh sucked at the filter entrance, and there's one piece looks like an intestine memebrane wrapped around something...OMG! yeah, as you said, maybe I shouldn't have let him/her suffer this long, but I can't do it...! Damn, this is so hard watching him like this! He's upside down, not moving at all, just breathing, and the fins are more broken than before, it's like he's decomposing...
> [snapback]1115157[/snapback]​


I am not going to tell you to kill your fish, do as you wish, I have seen some incredible recoveries but nothing on this scale, again do what you want but ask yourself if you are thinking realistically. 
As for your tank with your still kickin' piranhas, how are they all doing? Have they calmed down? Was your temp at 78 or did you lower it to 78?



bmpower007 said:


> This really sucks man.
> [snapback]1115411[/snapback]​


If you have nothing to say in this thread that will help honray, but rather just spam and increase your post count then don't post anything.


----------



## honray

Hi, thank you very much for your advice. I think I'm really weak, I can't do it, he's still struggling, it's been...about a week, sometimes he getts better, and turn around, sometimes, he's upside down. I swear if he wins this stuggle, I'll take the best care of him for the rest of his life.
The other kicking ones are all good now, but still the colour hasn't changed back yet, 4 of them are still really really dark, the others are normal. the temperatue is at exactly 78, thank you for reminding me! There's one thing I'm still worried about, will there be something like that happen again? well, for now, they don't seem like breeding though.


----------



## BigChuckP

What do you mean by sometimes he gets better? Is he ever not face down, is he ever right side up?
Piranhas are unpredictable, they may kill another they might not. Piranhas simply tolerate each other and one day they might just decided to not tolerate someone and eat them.


----------



## honray

BigChuckP said:


> What do you mean by sometimes he gets better? Is he ever not face down, is he ever right side up?
> Piranhas are unpredictable, they may kill another they might not. Piranhas simply tolerate each other and one day they might just decided to not tolerate someone and eat them.
> [snapback]1117764[/snapback]​


yeah, you're right, sometimes, he's in normal position, not face down, not right site up. for these 2 days, he's completely normal, never face down or right side up, and sometimes swims...............Honestly, I am very very impressed and surprised at the same time, I never expected that he'll get better. If you look closer to his picture, you can see a small opening at the annal part from the bite, But surprisinly! it's closed now. This is miracle of life! OMG! but anyways, it's still too early to draw conclusion, but at this point, I can't put him down for sure, and I'm kinda glad that I was too weak to do so. I'll let you know what's happening.


----------



## BigChuckP

Update honray?


----------



## honray

BigChuckP said:


> Update honray?
> [snapback]1123037[/snapback]​


He's a lot better now, swims around sometimes. at the wound, I can see his bones growing out yesterday, and today, I noticed some fleshes growing around the bones, I guess bones grow faster than flesh...and also, the skin on the sides of the wound is growing, too, so I can see a bit of laces on the sides of the wound. I tried to take couple pictures, but it's not clear enough to see the difference. I'll put up pictures when we can see the difference from the picture.


----------



## BigChuckP

I can't believe this guy is recovering! Certainly try and get some pictures soon


----------



## mashunter18

Nice work keeping him alive.As long as that wound doesnt get fungused and infection he should heal up.....


----------



## Red_belly

Great news!!!! Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Scarface

Congrats on the recovery man


----------



## bigredbellyfellor

Good luck man!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## honray

mashunter18 said:


> Nice work keeping him alive.As long as that wound doesnt get fungused and infection he should heal up.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1124747[/snapback]​


yes, I'll make sure the water's super clean, and I put aquarium salt in there. Thanks!!!


----------



## honray

Hi, Thanks very much to all of you, I'm so happy for my little guy, he's healing and he's concerned by all of your guys! Here're some pictures of him, I'm a very bad phtographer, no matter what I do, I just can't take a good shot of him, but anyways, here are the pictures.
It's especially hard to take pictures of him when he's moving, and recently he's been moving a lot, oh, and by the way, he ate a shrimp today.
Some of the pictures were taken 2 days before, some of them are today's you can tell from the file name of the picture, he's having some change almost everyday.

View attachment 70284


View attachment 70285


View attachment 70286


View attachment 70287


View attachment 70292


----------



## honray

BigChuckP said:


> I can't believe this guy is recovering! Certainly try and get some pictures soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1124672[/snapback]​


Hi, I posted pictures, well, you saw them already, just want to say thank you very very much for staying here with me from the very beginning!


----------



## honray

by the way, the pictures of him with fleshes hanging at the wound were old ones. now the old fleshes all peeled off already. The very first on the left and few others are today's.


----------



## Judazzz

Man, that's pretty amazing that your fish made it and is on the road to recovery.
Good luck, and try to post regular updates (pictures), or even better, keep a with photo's documented log, which might be published here on PFury later - it would be a good addition to the Info Section, showing how resilient piranha's really are.

Once again good luck


----------



## doctorvtec

I am amazed. I know the regeneration powers of Piranha are amazing.. But never had I imagined this guy getting this far.

Just be sure that the wound does not fungus over.


----------



## honray

Judazzz said:


> Man, that's pretty amazing that your fish made it and is on the road to recovery.
> Good luck, and try to post regular updates (pictures), or even better, keep a with photo's documented log, which might be published here on PFury later - it would be a good addition to the Info Section, showing how resilient piranha's really are.
> 
> Once again good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1126439[/snapback]​


yes, I'll make a document for him from day one to the day he's totally healed, I'm very confident on this now, day by day, my confidence increases, hehe. There's a bit of a change of him everyday, today, the wound narrowed a bit, I can tell that the skin on the sides is bending inward, so it's attemping to close the wound first I guess, and the colour at the wound turned a little darker. Let me try to take some pictures.


----------



## honray

doctorvtec said:


> I am amazed. I know the regeneration powers of Piranha are amazing.. But never had I imagined this guy getting this far.
> 
> Just be sure that the wound does not fungus over.
> [snapback]1126533[/snapback]​


Thanks! I will. I check his wound everyday. and it's time to do a water change for him again tomorrow.


----------



## mashunter18

looks as good as he can, you did a real nice job keeping that clean and fungus free...


----------



## honray

Today's pictures of him

View attachment 70382


View attachment 70383


View attachment 70384


----------



## honray

mashunter18 said:


> looks as good as he can, you did a real nice job keeping that clean and fungus free...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1127098[/snapback]​


Thank you!!! On the first day, I promised to him that I'll take the best care of him for the rest of his life if he can make his way through, and he made it!!!


----------



## Red_belly

It's a good thing you didn't give up on him. Honesty, when you showed the first pic I didn't think he'd make it. Great job!!!!


----------



## honray

Red_belly said:


> It's a good thing you didn't give up on him. Honesty, when you showed the first pic I didn't think he'd make it. Great job!!!!
> [snapback]1127127[/snapback]​


Thank you!!! yeah, he amazed me, everyone said that he won't make it, the first few days, I never thought that he will. But I was too weak to put him down cuz he's still breathing, for about 2 days, he only left with breath, no movement at all, and he was lying at the bottom right side up. But as long as he's breathing, I can't take him out of the water. My heart was struggling so hard at that time, and I was sleeping in the living room just trying to stay with him till the last minute. Thank GOD! All my tears worth!


----------



## Red_belly

What did you do to save him? You used salt and that's it??


----------



## honray

Red_belly said:


> What did you do to save him? You used salt and that's it??
> [snapback]1127194[/snapback]​


yes, only salt, I couldn't think of anything else to do, I called pet store, they don't know what to do, but they just told me to not expect too much, that was a hard time! I guess......beside the salt, there's my moral support to him, and he saw me crying...hehe.


----------



## doctorvtec

Salt + Piranha Regeneration = Amazing......


----------



## Elongatus cockus

Unbelievable recovery Honray









It's only been a week and his wounds are almost completely closed up. Any other owner would have euthinized him


----------



## BigChuckP

honray said:


> BigChuckP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe this guy is recovering! Certainly try and get some pictures soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1124672[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I posted pictures, well, you saw them already, just want to say thank you very very much for staying here with me from the very beginning!
> [snapback]1125768[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I will never doubt piranha's regenerative powers again! Glad you had faith in him cause it is simply amazing that he is alive. I am curious to see how he fully heals. As Judazzz said you should make some sort of log and get it posted in this forum or something!
Well I will be back in a week, going to Berlin, hopefully when I get back you'll have some new pics up of him almost fully healed!


----------



## Judazzz

honray said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, that's pretty amazing that your fish made it and is on the road to recovery.
> Good luck, and try to post regular updates (pictures), or even better, keep a with photo's documented log, which might be published here on PFury later - it would be a good addition to the Info Section, showing how resilient piranha's really are.
> 
> Once again good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1126439[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> yes, I'll make a document for him from day one to the day he's totally healed, I'm very confident on this now, day by day, my confidence increases, hehe. There's a bit of a change of him everyday, today, the wound narrowed a bit, I can tell that the skin on the sides is bending inward, so it's attemping to close the wound first I guess, and the colour at the wound turned a little darker. Let me try to take some pictures.
> [snapback]1127087[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

That's great









btw: I edited your posts to get rid of the horizontal scrollbar.
If you're going to post new pictures, could you please add a linebreak (Enter) between the images, so the pics are aligned vertically? Thanks


----------



## malicious1

man thats crazy that your fish lived. just goes to show the healing powers they have.


----------



## red&black

ive never seen damage like that heal. its simply amazing , congrats on being a great father to you piranhas.


----------



## honray

New pics of today:
View attachment 70580

View attachment 70579


----------



## honray

btw: I edited your posts to get rid of the horizontal scrollbar.
If you're going to post new pictures, could you please add a linebreak (Enter) between the images, so the pics are aligned vertically? Thanks








[snapback]1128146[/snapback]​[/quote]
no wonder it looks much better today, hehehe, thanks a lot!!!


----------



## honray

red&black said:


> ive never seen damage like that heal. its simply amazing , congrats on being a great father to you piranhas.
> [snapback]1128190[/snapback]​


Thanks a lot!!! actually.......I'm the mother, my bf's the father, hehe.


----------



## honray

Elongatus cockus said:


> Unbelievable recovery Honray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only been a week and his wounds are almost completely closed up. Any other owner would have euthinized him
> [snapback]1127665[/snapback]​


Thank you! that's very touchy!


----------



## honray

a brief about today's condition:
See from the side, the wound edge smoothed more, see picture. wound narrowed more, the right side of the skin almost reached the middle line (bone), see pictures. Ate 2 mini lake melts. active and calm.


----------



## honray

[snapback]1125768[/snapback]​[/quote]
I will never doubt piranha's regenerative powers again! Glad you had faith in him cause it is simply amazing that he is alive. I am curious to see how he fully heals. As Judazzz said you should make some sort of log and get it posted in this forum or something!
Well I will be back in a week, going to Berlin, hopefully when I get back you'll have some new pics up of him almost fully healed!















[snapback]1127905[/snapback]​[/quote]

I hope he can heal that fast, too! well, there'll be a big change for sure after 1 week, so definitely check it out when you get back.
yes, I'm making a document, keeping a track of his healing process. the whole documentation contains a lot pictures and some videos, too. so it's a really big folder (well organized into each day/folder). I'll put it up once the documentation is complete, aka. he's completely healed, or untill I have to head to UMASS in LOWELL, MA. I think he'll be completely healed after a month, I HOPE! I'm leaving around Sep, 1st. Going away from home to a foreign town and missing my fishes and my turtle. it's not gonna be an easy time for me by then...














Anyways, point is, I'll upload the whole thing, latest, before I leave.


----------



## B. Rodgers

holy shite that's completely freakin amazing! I dunno what to say other than that toally rocks bro!


----------



## honray

B. Rodgers said:


> holy shite that's completely freakin amazing! I dunno what to say other than that toally rocks bro!
> [snapback]1129668[/snapback]​


Thank you!!!


----------



## doctorvtec

Still astonishing.

This is why you never give up on these amazing creatures.


----------



## honray

doctorvtec said:


> Still astonishing.
> 
> This is why you never give up on these amazing creatures.
> [snapback]1129724[/snapback]​


Very true!


----------



## killerbee

Wow, don't know how how i missed this thread. I'm glad your p of 4 yrs is healing up quickly. good luck, definately looking forward to your documentation, pictures, and video on the progress in the future. Most definately pin worthy


----------



## Scrap5000

I'm just dumbfounded...amazing that it recovered - sh*t should be on Ripley's believe it or not...


----------



## HyBrid

omg that is one of the most amazing things i have ever seen!!!
update?


----------



## doctorvtec

Yes, I would like an update as well.


----------



## elTwitcho

Just one concern though, have you seen it have any bowel movements? If it can't pass waste it may not be out of the clear just yet


----------



## aWhITExbOYz

elTwitcho said:


> Just one concern though, have you seen it have any bowel movements? If it can't pass waste it may not be out of the clear just yet
> [snapback]1147354[/snapback]​


I was thinking the same thing, neverless, awsome recovery, I love salt. The stuff works wonders, when I first saw the wounds I was like DAMN! then saw the recent pics and was taken back SUPER JOB!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Just a thought but you might of had them fighting in the bigger tank if they were trying to anything with mating. Mine started to fight ALOT when I had a pair start "DANCING" just and idea or something you may wanna look for. Glad to see him recovering he's like the T-1000


----------



## supastylin

man, i missed out on this excellent excellent thread. i want to see it fully healed. i gotta admit, if that was me, id have left him in the tank as fish food. good job! salt is awesome!


----------



## keniisi

Wow...simply amazing







Props to the fish and you as the owner for not letting up


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish

Any updates on this fish? Would love to see what he looks like now...


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

I hope you get him to breed! Little terminator p's lol. Still dropping my jaw at the sight of your recovering pics. I had a gold that got bit not even as bad a yours and the little dude lived 2 days. I thought he was making a recovery but.... Anywhoo congrats! and that is one tough SOB!


----------



## Red_belly

It been about 14 days since your last pic update. I wondering what the fishes condition is now. I know you plan to document the whole thing eventually. Is he totally healed now?


----------



## BigChuckP

What is happening with your P? Is he still kickin'?


----------



## honray

View attachment 74229

View attachment 74229

View attachment 74231

View attachment 74232

View attachment 74233

hey, I'm soooooooo sorry guys, I was really really busy recently, got family friends coming and staying one by one, and I got to prepare to go to UMASS, that's toally new to me. so Here are the pictures. There're actually a lot of pictures, I'll put up the most recent ones I took, and I'll take more tonight, believe or not........it's growing something at the wound I just noticed, I'm suspecting, he's growing back the belly fin (well........that's just totally incredible if it's true, cuz the whole fin was gone, I could be wrong), I"ll take more pictures and put it up tomorrow morning or tonight and you guys take a look.
oh, and yeah, he has bowel movements, completely normal, swims around, just like all the other fishes, althought he's alone by himself in their old tank (33Gallon). 
Thank you very much to all of you!


----------



## honray

oh, sorry, those aren't the most recent, these are.
View attachment 74234

View attachment 74234

View attachment 74236

View attachment 74237

View attachment 74238

View attachment 74239

View attachment 74240


----------



## Judazzz

Man, whether the anal fin grows back or not, that recovery is nothing short of a miracle








You really did an excellent job nursing that guy back to health! You're piranha's can be grateful to be in the hands of such a devoted hobbyist


----------



## sprtslvr785

Man that was an awesome recovery! Two thumbs up on your part!

What are you going to name this guy after he fully recovers?


----------



## elTwitcho

That's great man, since he's passing stool I think it's pretty safe to say he's likely gonna be just fine


----------



## BigChuckP

That is simply amazing, now I feel like an ass for suggesting that you put this guy down.


----------



## gvrayman

awesome recovery man, I just looked at the first and last pics.







good job


----------



## Stugge

Can we see some new pics?


----------



## Dr Exum

your are the piranha whisperer.....

i don't know how you heeled that thing but you did an awesome job..................


----------



## MONGO 

nice job...new pics would be cool


----------



## Dawgz

im amazed at how well piranha's can recover...any other fish with a wound like that would have gottn infected and or had died rite there and there.....GL with that fish! GOOD JOB on the HOspitalization of that fish


----------

